
Babylonokia - zephyrfalcon
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Babylonokia
======
handyfreak
For some years the internet is abuzz over an 800 year-old mobile phone with
cuneiform writing on the touch pad, discovered by archaeologists in the
Salzburg district of Austria. A photograph in an article by Jon Austin
published in the UK by The Express presents us with yet another out-of-place
artifact that is as interesting as it is mystifying. Whether the mobile phone
proves to be authentic or a hoax, there are many other instances where
artifacts of a more technological time were found in ancient scenarios. Rene
Noorbergen offers multiple examples of ooparts in his book Secrets of the Lost
Races. Are they all hoaxes? Or is their presence a message from the past to
the future, a sign of time travel, or evidence of ancient technology?

------
handyfreak
Here is an overview of the videos that were spread about Babylonokia:
[http://robscholtemuseum.nl/wp-content/uploads/2018/06/Cor-
He...](http://robscholtemuseum.nl/wp-content/uploads/2018/06/Cor-Hendriks-
Babylonokia-Video-Overview.pdf)

